# Komplette Shimano XTR 951/952/953



## Profiamateur (23. Juni 2011)

*Hallolo,*

vielleicht interessiert es hier jemanden:

Ich verkaufe eine komplette, sehr gut erhaltene Shimano XTR, bestehend aus:

ST-M 952 (3/9-fach Shifter/Bremshebel-Kombi)
BR-M 951 (Satz Bremsen für vo. und hi.)
RD-M 953 (9-fach Schaltwerk)
FD-M 953 (3-fach Umwerfer)
FC-M 952 (3fach Kurbel)
BB-M 953 (Innenlager, BSA-Gewinde)
PD-M 747 (Satz Pedale)

Alle Details und mehr Fotos im o.g. Link.


----------



## Profiamateur (26. Juni 2011)

Sorry, hab' noch etwas vergessen:

Ab einem Kaufpreis von â¬ 220,- gibt es ein VerschleiÃ-Set gratis dazu. Dieses besteht aus:

- Shimano XTR Schaltzug-Set SIS SP-41 (gedichtet, komplett fÃ¼r vo. + hi.), neu!
- Shimano DuraAce/XTR-Kette CN-7701 (9-fach), neu!
- Shimano XTR Bremszug-Set, neu!
- Shimano BremsklÃ¶tze BR-M 970 (komplettes Set fÃ¼r vo. + hi.), neu!
 
Weitere Infos in der Auktion (Link siehe oben im ersten Post).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

